# Game 8: Jazz at Suns - Match-up Challenge Thread



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Match-up of the Night*


*Shawn Marion* versus *Mehmet Okur*​
<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center><td>Player
<td>Points
<td>Rebounds
<td>Assists
<td>Steals
<td>Blocks
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*19.4*
<td>*13.0*
<td>*2.4*
<td>*1.71*
<td>*1.86*
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*19.4*
<td>*8.9*
<td>*1.3*
<td>*.67*
<td>*.56*
</table>

*Shawn Marion's stats do not yet reflect Wednesday's game​
*Make your predictions!​*
Suns Match-up Challenge Rules and Results

Note: Be sure to make your predictions in this format: 
*Points - Rebounds - Assists - Steals - Blocks*​


Examples of what you are predicting:

1) Who wins and final score. 
EXAMPLE: Suns 98-Grizzlies 89

2) Points, rebounds, assists, steals and blocks for each match-up player of the night.
EXAMPLE: Steve Nash: 15, 3, 11, 1, 0 - Damon Stoudamire: 12, 2, 6, 2, 0

Any questions, send a PM to Zei_Zao_LS.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Mehmet Okur- 29 - 15 - 3 - 2 - 2

Shawn Marion- 33 - 13 - 4 - 1 - 2

final score: Jazz: 85
Suns: 108

(I know im a jazz fan, but under the circumstances of our roster, I am being realistic)


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

1) Suns 104 Jazz 93

2) Shawn Marion- 26 - 13 - 4 - 2 - 1
Mehmet Okur- 22 - 11 - 1 - 0 - 1

***Note: Have the points from the other match-up thread been distributed?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Suns: 102
Jazz: 98

Shawn Marion: 24 PTS / 14 REB / 3 AST / 3 STL / 2 BLK
Mehmet Okur: 20 PTS / 11 REB / 1 AST / 0 STL / 1 BLK


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> ***Note: Have the points from the other match-up thread been distributed?


The results for points are posted in the post for the match-up thread that holds the rules and announces the match-up's for the night.
<hr>
Suns - 104, Jazz - 94

Shawn Marion: 21 points, 13 boards, 2 assists, 3 steals, 2 blocks
Mehmet Okur: 24 points, 10 boards, 2 assists, 0 steals, 1 block


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

We better win this one... I mean seriously!!!


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Suns 117

Jazz 105


Marion: 24 points 16 rebounds 2 assists 3 blocks 2 steals
Okur: 29 points 11 rebounds 1 assists 1 block


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Suns 111, Jazz 108

Marion - 24 points, 14 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks

Okur - 25 points, 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 0 steals, 2 blocks


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

marion 27 pts 14 rbds
okur 14 pts 11 rbds


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns 121
Jazz 105

Shawn Marion: 22 PTS / 13 REB / 2 AST / 2 STL / 0 BLK
Mehmet Okur: 17 PTS / 9 REB / 2 AST / 0 STL / 1 BLK


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns 107, Jazz 87
Shawn Marion: 29, 13, 2, 3, 2 - Mehmet Okur: 22, 11, 2, 1, 1


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Do we have to be right on the dot? 

Suns 108 - Jazz 95

Shawn Marion: 20 13 2 2 2 

Memhet Okur: 25 11 2 1 0


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Shawn Marion stats updated. 

Nope, not right on the dot. The closer you are to each statistic and to the final score the more points you get, for a maximum of 175 per round. If you want to know exactly how it's calculated, see the main stickied Suns Match-up Challenge post.


----------



## bbfan (Oct 8, 2005)

Missed the first one, but will give it a try.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Suns 105 Jazz 92

Shawn Marion- 23 - 12 - 3 - 3 - 1

Mehmet Okur- 26 - 10 - 2 - 0 - 2


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

<hr>
This thread has been closed! No more posts/edits allowed!


----------

